# High winds, low tides, and Big Flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Flounder gigging here in Rockport has been fair to good over the last week, depending on the weather conditions. We have still been getting limits every night in 2-4 hours of gigging, but the action is a bit slower than the past couple weeks. Low tides combined with high winds have made it tough to find clear water most nights, but there are still lots of fish holding in the off color water. The winds over the last week have been in the 15-30mph range on most nights, with the highest winds on the last 2 nights. This has confined me to hiding in the back lakes and tight to protected shorelines to find the fish. As a usual pattern, bigger flounder always seem to come out on the nights with higher winds, and this week was no exception. On almost every trip this week, we had a few flounder in the 20-24" range, and some nights with 3-4 fish over the 20" mark. Gigging should remain good through the remainder of summer, and fish populations are in excellent shape. It looks like we might have some tropical weather on the way this coming weekend, and that could throw a curve-ball in the current pattern. Its not too late to get the kids out on a gigging trip before school starts, check my open dates below...

* Upcoming open nights:
August: 2 (tonight), 7, 9, 15, 16, 23-25, 28-30.
September: 18-29*

* I also do "Late Trips" on some nights, just call to ask what I have available. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pictures from this week*

more pictures from this week


----------

